# Loud air return grille - suggestions?



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

i was ready to make some suggestion until you asked where to buy a filter.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 17, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> i was ready to make some suggestion until you asked where to buy a filter.


I know where to buy an air filter, obviously. I asked about grilles -- the metal vent that covers the return duct:


chrisd said:


> ...there is no air filter at the return itself (only in the fan coil unit located in another room). I would be grateful for any recommendations, as well as where I might look to purchase a replacement grille.


Please excuse me if I'm not using the appropriate terminology.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

chrisd said:


> I know where to buy an air filter, obviously. I asked about grilles -- the metal vent that covers the return duct:
> 
> Please excuse me if I'm not using the appropriate terminology.


Ok for get that part.

Describe you hating system to me. Is there a furnace behind that door under the grill?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 17, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Ok for get that part.
> 
> Describe you hating system to me. Is there a furnace behind that door under the grill?


The door you see goes to a coat closet, and the air handler is actually in _another_ closet behind that one. The return duct bends downward and runs to floor level, then bends again to run parallel to the floor and into the fan coil unit. So the noise I'm hearing does not seem to be the fan blower itself, since the fan coil is pretty far away from the return opening and since there isn't much noise when I remove the grille completely.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

*So the noise I'm hearing does not seem to be the fan blower itself, since the fan coil is pretty far away from the return opening and since there isn't much noise when I remove the grille completely.

*Get a new grill same size with more free area...double if possible.

You will have to check for a local hvac supplier who will be able to sell you what you need.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Call this number. Hart and Cooley. They can help choose a return grill for you.

1-888-242-7725


----------

